

Building a self-service ticketing site - szleventee

I have to set up a self-service ticketing site which makes it possible to customers to sell tickets directly from their own web page.(something similar to ts.com ). Do you know any tools/e-commerce/ticketing solutions could I use to build this site? Or is it the only solution to write it from scratch?<p>Thanks!
======
sbraford
Not sure if you're looking for a co-founder, but Christian Perry (runs Geek
Sessions, etc) was trying to startup something similar a while back...

------
bayareaguy
Sounds like a useful Google Gadget: <http://www.google.com/ig/directory>

Here are some Ticket specific ones:
<http://www.google.com/ig/directory?q=Ticket>

------
shanly
You can take a look at <http://www.ticketsolve.com> which is a solution
targeted at exactly the opportunity you described.

In the interest of full disclosure - I am one of the founders.

~~~
szleventee
Great service! I'm thinking about providing something similar to the East-
European market. Do you offer this site as a white labeled solution? Did you
develop this from ground up? If not, what tools did you use?

